# RS SPL orientation - horizontal or vertical



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't find any refernece to this, but should the RS SPL be mounted vertically or horizontally, and if horizontal should it be pointed at the speaker or at the centre point between speakers. I guess the question really is - what orientation was used for the RS SPL callibration testing?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi mortod, and welcome to the Shack!

Just point the thing vertically (straight up) at the listening position.

Good luck!


----------

